# Installing French doors in a block house



## number13va (Dec 29, 2008)

Hello everyone I am intrested in installing a set of french doors were a window is in the back of my house.. My house is a block home.. Just above the window there is a solid header block,were I would like to have my new french doors..  When I install the doors I am going to need to cut about 1 inch to a 1 1/2 out of the block to install the doors.. What way would you guys reinforce the header? Steel, wood, etc.. Thanks ahead of time for any hep.. Sorry if this is in  the wrong section...


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 29, 2008)

This is a hard one without a picture or more info. What are you supporting above the header? What are the codes for your area of the state. I would hate to see you do something your insurance Co will not cover after a disaster. Being in this field, I see it too much.
Steel is going to be the answer, but how big is something for an engineer.
Hope this helps and good luck on the wonderful patio door idea.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Dec 30, 2008)

Are you inlarging the opening in width or height? Could you post some inside and outside pics?


----------



## number13va (Dec 31, 2008)

Well guys I did a little more research on the doors.. It seems I can get a set of 5 foot wide doors instead of 6 foot.. This being so I will only have to cut the area below the windows, because my window is 5 foot wide.. And I wont have to get into the support of the header which is good..


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 31, 2008)

Just remember those 5 foot doors are sometimes hard to fit through with a platter of food when only one side opens. You end up with 19-21 inch openings.
Sounds like a great improvement.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jan 1, 2009)

Also remember a 5' needs a extra 2" is width for rough opening size


----------



## number13va (Jan 7, 2009)

inspectorD said:


> Just remember those 5 foot doors are sometimes hard to fit through with a platter of food when only one side opens. You end up with 19-21 inch openings.
> Sounds like a great improvement.





lol Yep you are wright..


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 7, 2009)

I sometimes hate when that happens. lol


----------



## spaz2965 (Jan 10, 2009)

post some pictures of the project you are thinking of doing, like inspector D said


----------

